# Burton outerwear sizing



## YoungSinha (Sep 9, 2020)

Im 5'11" 6 feet, 165 lbs and got medium Burton cargo pants. I still have to wear a belt with them. But when I layer with sweats they fit good. I think medium would be good since there length is the same its all on width. You have about 10ish pounds on me and that might the difference between mine being slightly loose and you fitting in them good.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

All my AK jackets & pants (including bibs) are Size Large and I am 5’8” (172 cm) and 205 lbs (93 kg) with a stocky build, and long & big legs.

I know you were looking at clearance prices, but this might be worth a look.

Burton now has short/tall sizes available for their pants and The House has early release:
Burton AK Cyclic Gore-Tex Short Snowboard Pants

I would think that more colors will be available as we get closer to winter here in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

The primary thing you need to look at is waist with pants. Burton sizes are pretty standard. I'm 191cm/95kg ie tall/thin to medium build and run at 34" waist ride Large pants and XL jacket. The XL [ak] Cyclic and Helitack I have are a perfect fit in body and the arms are a good length and sit nicely over my gloves.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

mjayvee said:


> All my AK jackets & pants (including bibs) are Size Large and I am 5’8” (172 cm) and 205 lbs (93 kg) with a stocky build, and long & big legs.
> 
> I know you were looking at clearance prices, but this might be worth a look.
> 
> ...


Thx for that link! That would be awesome and definately worth paying the full price for - well if they also sell it over here in europe, I have never seen sth like that...did Burton just add these for this season?
The description is weard though, it says: "short garment with a longer inseam" wouldn't a longer inseam mean that it's a pant with even longer legs?🙄 😅

A pant with the waist width of a size L and the leglength of an M would most likely be perfect for me. This would be awesome! Finally a pant that fits😅👍


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> The primary thing you need to look at is waist with pants. Burton sizes are pretty standard. I'm 191cm/95kg ie tall/thin to medium build and run at 34" waist ride Large pants and XL jacket. The XL [ak] Cyclic and Helitack I have are a perfect fit in body and the arms are a good length and sit nicely over my gloves.


Well that's exactly the problem; If I size appropriatly to my waist/hips, I have to get a large (well at least in the ones I tried). Nothing wrong with a little baggy fit - I actually prefer the look to slimmer fitting pants - but the fit isn't that great (kneepart is too low) and with my short legs this results in way too long pantlegs.
That's why Burton's sizing chart gave me some hope because they have the same inseam measurement and therefore length listed at all the sizes. If you with your height can fit an L though, they most likely will be way too long for me...😢 If the leglength really is the same for all sizes this wouöd be really stupid Although I have this problem with other brands who vary their lenghts as well so I guess Burton just took the average length of like a size L...

Of course this is not that big of a deal with snowboard pants but it would be nice to get a more accurate fit... or at least the right legth so I don't walk all over the pants all the time😅


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Hey all, I decided to post a few pictures here to close this thread and maybe it helps anybody out in the future.

I stumbled across two great deals on a ak Hover pant for 270 bucks and a Tusk pant for 370, both in L and both in black - which is my preferred colour to make matching a jacket easy… There wasn’t an M available for the Hover model and the Tusk was only available in a neon green colour which I didn’t like at all. In retroperspektive, I still should have ordered the M as well to compare the fit but once I made up my mind, the deal was already gone…

Regarding the feel; Both pants seem to be very high quality. But I like the material on Tusk bib better. It is softer and seems to be more «snow-repellant» than the rougher material on the hover pant. The hover is not last years model though, it was manufactured in january 2018 so I guess it’s from the 2018/19 season. The material is quite different than the one on the Tusk pant, it’s less flexbible more crunchy also heavier… Maybe this makes it more durable, aybe the opposite idk but I have never had a pant that feels like such high quality than the Tusk. I’m sure the Hover is great too but I wish it was the same material and that it had the same (more waterproof) zippers like the Tusk. Sure, the Tusk is a bit overkill for my needs since I rarely go hinking but it would definately be useful on Pow days and yeah, I guess I have thing for high quality gear😉

As for my measurements for reference; I measured my inseam with a tapemeasure standing barefoot against a wall measureing fromt the crotch to the floor - I got 33 inches. As said above my height is 5´8" and I'm currently about 173 lbs. I'm having a hard time measureing my waist accurately but I usually wear jeans with a waist of 33-34 inches.

So regarding the fit; The Hover pant actually fits really good. It is of course too long for my legs but I’m already used to that and I don’t think it’s too excessive. It is slightly too big at the waist as well but I don’t mind that as much, this way I got some room for layering. I could probably fit in a M but I’m pretty sure that L is the way to go here because I like my pants to have some «headroom» around the waist for comfort and I would rather wear a belt than having pants that fit really tight.

The Tusk is a bit different. I got lots of room around the waist and in the behind area. It’s the first bib I tried on and that makes it really hart for me to judge how it should fit. I’m not used to this loose feeling around the waist and that the pant is actually held in place with my shoulders. It does also feel quite strange when I bend the knees – it’s just a whole different feel than a regular pant which is «mounted» at the waist (I usually wear a belt). It feels like they are way too wide in the waist/hips even with a midlayer on but then again as soon as I sit down or bend the knees it seems like there isn’t much room left in the waistband. Maybe this spare material at the butt is needed to make bending over comfortable since the pant doesn’t have any flexible material around the waist?
Is this how bibs are supposed to feel? Or should they fit really firm around the waist when standing up?

I’m keeping the Hover pant but I’m not sure if I should keep the Tusk as well for powder days or return them. Honestly, if I didn’t get them for about half of the original price, I would return them since I’m not quite sure if I will like the bib-feeling on the slopes and it's still quite a lot of money for «only» snow pants. They also look kind of ridicolous because they are about 4 inches too long. I measured the inseam of both pants though and the inseam of the Hover pant is actually longer than the Tusk's but the softer material and the gaitor at the ankles make it look like they are way longer.
My brother goes splitboarding occasionaly and is a bit taller and wider than me so as a last resort I could always give them to him, this way they would not be wasted but I'm not sure if he will like bibs either 😅 

As a reference; the olive is my current pant: A quicksilver Travis Rice 2L pant in size L. It fits quite good just a tiny bit too long. It’s a good pant but it has a heavy Fleece in the entire pant so it’s really warm. That’s why I'd like a shell to complement it. It is also not as waterproof as it used to be (I used it for 3 seasons now).

I have to decide during the next week if I will keep it or not so if you have any advice, just speak your mind


----------



## AngusHilla (Mar 24, 2021)

fzst said:


> Hey all, I decided to post a few pictures here to close this thread and maybe it helps anybody out in the future.
> 
> I stumbled across two great deals on a ak Hover pant for 270 bucks and a Tusk pant for 370, both in L and both in black - which is my preferred colour to make matching a jacket easy… There wasn’t an M available for the Hover model and the Tusk was only available in a neon green colour which I didn’t like at all. In retroperspektive, I still should have ordered the M as well to compare the fit but once I made up my mind, the deal was already gone…
> 
> ...


You sold me on the Large's! I am pretty much the exact height and weight And I was dead set on a Burton Jacket/Pants combo that was pretty much sold out everywhere I looked except one place. Wanted to be completely sure on sizing before ordering. Both pants look like the fit great imo. But I like a little baggyness for swagger. Thanks for the thread! Helped lots


----------

